# Internet Explorer Historie+Verlauf einzeln löschen



## interface (27. März 2006)

Hi,

weiß jemand wie ich im IE besuchte websites einzeln aus der Historie löschen kann?
Möchte nicht alles löschen nur paar Sites wo man nicht sehen soll.

thx


----------



## cody- (27. März 2006)

Historie anschalten (Ctrl + H), Rechtsklick auf den gewünschten Eintrag, Löschen.


----------

